# Tour de France on Universal Sports ???



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

I am being spoiled this year for the Giro by Universal Sports.

Am I going to see the Tour de France too on Universal Sports or somewhere else? 

Thanks!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Gall said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am being spoiled this year for the Giro by Universal Sports.
> 
> ...


No, you will see countless Saab commercials this July and useless "human interest" stories narrated by Frankie Andreu on Versus. A little bit of race coverage will be shown in between.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Versus has the rights sealed up. Hopefully I'm wrong though.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Versus is such a screwy network. Make up your minds. 99% ******* crap, and then some cycling? I'm watching the tour, half expecting a guy in flourescent orange to emerge from the woods with a shotgun and take out a cyclist.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Versus = Bull Riding*

I'm figuring this is the year Versus tries to combine their audiences and we will see Lance Armstrong and other American riders in the bull riding competitions that seem so popular on that channel.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

doc holliday said:


> that's some funny ch!t right there!
> 
> i hope that universal sports gets the tour because they really cover what they cover well.


I agree this is reminding me of the first year of OLN covering cycling. I do see that it would be off putting to someone new to cycling but for a fan its great.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope it stays on Versus because I have Versus. wth is Universal?


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

One possible plus for it staying on Versus is we may get HD coverage of the Tour this year. I don't know that this will happen, but Paris Roubaix was in HD and it looked amazing. I don't think Universal offers HD in any markets.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gotcha. I don't have it. The Tour is staying on Versus, for now anyway, so nothing to worry about for me. And I can deal with the Versus annoyances. btw isn't Saab on the chopping block at GM? so maybe Vs replace it with one commercial and play it twice every commercial break.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Universal coverage is pretty nice. I can't even watch VS unless I buzz thru the commercials. 
Schlanger, is okay. 
I do like phil liggett and Bobke.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

oops, dbl post


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm diggin the Universal coverage and less annoying (compared to Versus) commercial breaks, but the Versus HD coverage of some of the classics was pretty sweet. 

I could live with either of the above, but I'm hoping for Universal HD.


----------



## NJCiocc (May 7, 2005)

I've watched cycling since us tv covered it, was happy outdoor network (now Versus) got it and I had access to it via cable. Have to say after 20+ years the few parts of the Giro on universal have been great.

Better camera angles, less commercials etc. best cycling coverage I have seen in the states. Just better coverage than I have seen before, good stuff. 

Never saw the Giro before on tv and am enjoying it, better than previous TDF coverages I have seen. And thinking the Giro may be a better overall race than the tour.


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Universal is awesome so far. Catch whatever cycling and other events you can on that site before they start charging! Even if they did, at least you'd get a consistent stream and good commentary. Definitely worth it.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Bob Roll just confirmed on his Versus web site column that Versus has the Tour for the next five years.

I actually like this arrangement: Versus has some competition in the USA, we still get the old-school Liggett and Sherwin veterans for a while (appreciate them while you can!), but we also get some USA-developed cycling broadcasting experience. These two guys on Universal are not bad; they know their stuff and they are paying attention to detail and strategy. Give them a few more years, and who knows, they could be near the top.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

moonmoth said:


> Bob Roll just confirmed on his Versus web site column that Versus has the Tour for the next five years.
> 
> I actually like this arrangement: Versus has some competition in the USA, we still get the old-school Liggett and Sherwin veterans for a while (appreciate them while you can!), but we also get some USA-developed cycling broadcasting experience. These two guys on Universal are not bad; they know their stuff and they are paying attention to detail and strategy. Give them a few more years, and who knows, they could be near the top.



I agree. I'm kinda liking Gugalski and what's his name (Schlanger I think). He's starting to learn the names of the riders. HD please.


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm enjoying Universal's coverage of the Giro but they need to get Steve Schlanger a phonetic pronunciation chart for the riders names and the towns they go through. He doesn't butcher names as bad as Craig Hummer or Frankie Andreau though.

Universal definitely has better coverage and no irritating sh*t popping up in the corner of the screen like race cars and Muay Tai.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> No, you will see countless Saab commercials this July and useless "human interest" stories narrated by Frankie Andreu on Versus. A little bit of race coverage will be shown in between.


The commercials are just as tedious on Universal. 

But I do appreciate the missing Bob Costas-style 5-minute human interest fillers that Versus is fond of, you know, "here's Levi growing up in Montana", blah blah. 

I also like the way that Universal gets people on the phone during the coverage, like Andy Hampsten, Christian VDV, Bob Stapleton, etc.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Is universals coverage different on the TV from whats on line? I dont have universal here in Fort Collins you have to pay extra for it. I tried to watch online and it sucked. They hrdly tell you whats going. The camera jumps all over the place and you have no idea if your watching a brake or the guys in the back trying to get back on. I guess i just like Liggett and Sherwin way too much.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

pulser955 said:


> Is universals coverage different on the TV from whats on line? I dont have universal here in Fort Collins you have to pay extra for it. I tried to watch online and it sucked. They hrdly tell you whats going. The camera jumps all over the place and you have no idea if your watching a brake or the guys in the back trying to get back on. I guess i just like Liggett and Sherwin way too much.


The camerawork is all controlled by Italian TV when it's live, just like French TV controls the TDF live stuff I find Italian TV camerawork far better. At least they don't keep panning out to some castle when a GC contender starts attacking.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jan 12, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> Bob Roll just confirmed on his Versus web site column that Versus has the Tour for the next five years.
> 
> I actually like this arrangement: Versus has some competition in the USA, we still get the old-school Liggett and Sherwin veterans for a while (appreciate them while you can!), but we also get some USA-developed cycling broadcasting experience. These two guys on Universal are not bad; they know their stuff and they are paying attention to detail and strategy. Give them a few more years, and who knows, they could be near the top.


Maybe nitpicking here, but I believe VS (CBS) has the TdF until 2012, then it's up for grabs and NBC (US) will undoubtably make a bid for it. I think VS has slacked in their efforts and US has been making tremendous inroads regarding cycling coverage. 'Cross, MTB, BMX, and Road. I hope US steals the Tour away from VS if only to shake things up a bit. If VS is making a decent profit from the Tour, then they may try harder to regain the broadcast rights- if they do lose them.

In the long run it can only be good for viewers and fans that there are more networks covering cycling. I agree that the US guys will learn and become better as well. Plus, you know NBC wants to one-up CBS, so I'm sure they are planning their bid for 2013. 

How great is it that we can now watch TWO grand Tours on television!? Same day or live coverage even... Awesome. Exit, stage left!


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

the commentary on universal is terribly lame. The pbp guy is droning and they don't interject anything that a first year cycling fan wouldn't know already. They are just serving up a tour feed with little to add so my vote goes to versus for better coverage on commentary alone. I actually enjoy the Frankie spots and a little local color .... call me crazy. I also enjoy the Phil does mind a second of dead air every once in awhile.

Nice to have both though just to get full coverage of the Giro


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

NJCiocc said:


> I've watched cycling since us tv covered it, was happy outdoor network (now Versus) got it and I had access to it via cable. Have to say after 20+ years the few parts of the Giro on universal have been great.
> 
> Better camera angles, less commercials etc. best cycling coverage I have seen in the states. Just better coverage than I have seen before, good stuff.
> 
> Never saw the Giro before on tv and am enjoying it, better than previous TDF coverages I have seen. And thinking the Giro may be a better overall race than the tour.


Right on. Everything is better except I do like Phil and the guys. Camera angles and coverage a LOT better.


----------



## NJCiocc (May 7, 2005)

hawker12 said:


> Right on. Everything is better except I do like Phil and the guys. Camera angles and coverage a LOT better.


I agree , also do like the guys on versus better. Too bad they can't combine them. The camera coverage by the Italians has been great.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Edgecrusher said:


> Maybe nitpicking here, but I believe VS (CBS) has the TdF until 2012, then it's up for grabs and NBC (US) will undoubtably make a bid for it.


Versus is actually not a CBS company -- it's 100% owned by Comcast.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

NJCiocc said:


> I've watched cycling since us tv covered it, was happy outdoor network (now Versus) got it and I had access to it via cable. Have to say after 20+ years the few parts of the Giro on universal have been great.
> 
> Better camera angles, less commercials etc. best cycling coverage I have seen in the states. Just better coverage than I have seen before, good stuff.
> 
> Never saw the Giro before on tv and am enjoying it, better than previous TDF coverages I have seen. And thinking the Giro may be a better overall race than the tour.


cycling.tv had better data rate for me = better video quality.

this flash is too blocky.

NBC and silverlight at the olympics was VERY good.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jan 12, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> Versus is actually not a CBS company -- it's 100% owned by Comcast.


Yes, Comcast- I don't know why I thought it was CBS. Thanks for he heads up!
:thumbsup:


----------



## mofospinner (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone is better than Craig Hummer as lead commentator! I'd much rather watch Saab commercials then listen to that poser.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

mofospinner said:


> Anyone is better than Craig Hummer as lead commentator! I'd much rather watch Saab commercials then listen to that poser.


That may be true, but things are all relative. They could bring back Troutwig! :yikes:


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

mofospinner said:


> Anyone is better than Craig Hummer as lead commentator! I'd much rather watch Saab commercials then listen to that poser.


I like Universal but why does their TV coverage get off the hook easily for their commercials while Versus gets frequently slammed for repetitive Saab, Hampton Inn, etc, ads?

At least in my neck of the woods during the Giro TV coverage, Universal was showing the same tedious low-budget commercial many times an hour by some doctor whose weight-loss solution was to do surgery and sew a ring on your upper stomach. It was long too, at least a minute long. Umm, bring back "Born from Jets" anyday.

Come to thing of it, Universal showed several weight-loss commercials ad-nauseum. A cycling audience might have other ideas on how to lose weight.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Versus*



sbglax13 said:


> I hope it stays on Versus because I have Versus. wth is Universal?


I agree. At least Versus was available to most cable and satellite subscribers from the beginning- OLN. I do not appreciate Universal seemingly apathy for more "universal" coverage for the whole continental USA, not just with limited coverage and failing to anticipate my needs in west Texas. :mad2: ru1-2cycle


----------

